# The tip is included...right?



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

Whenever I'm asked always "yes" but the voice screaming inside wants to say "...after 20% cut and taxes. Anyone here come up with an answer that is indicative of "no"?

Sometimes I just hang an unsure "yyyyyyyyy......yes."


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

trunksra said:


> Whenever I'm asked always "yes" but the voice screaming inside wants to say "...after 20% cut and taxes. Anyone here come up with an answer that is indicative of "no"?
> 
> Sometimes I just hang an unsure "yyyyyyyyy......yes."


I say that, "tips are NOT included and NOT required....but are definitely appreciated. I don't go beyond that (ie no signs or tip containers).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A guy who posts on here who carries a "piece" and threatens to unload on non tippers. Just hearsay; not proven.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> A guy who posts on here who carries a "piece" and threatens to unload on non tippers. Just hearsay; not proven.


That's good ole' Doyle


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I simply say "The 20% driver gratuity was removed on August 8th(in the Phoenix market), however uber has not changed their advertising and there are driver lawsuits pending".

I also put a smile on my face and act like it doesn't bother me. I've decided against getting myself deactivated just in case the pendulum swings back the other way and I can make decent money in the future.

Even though I tell people this I still get next to no tips. Not being tipped over and over makes me feel unappreciated and dirty, and is the main reason I don't drive (uber) more. In a dirty cab I am tipped 95% of the time and sometimes the tips are really big ... 10$ 20$ 30$ are not shocking and 100$ (while unusual) is not unheard of.

For now it's all about getting my 4.93 back after an unfortunate Friday night on uber instead of cabbing. 4.88 so far ... it goes up so sloooooooowwwww LOL


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> [Ride ends]
> "I see you're not going to tip."
> 
> [Pause]
> ...


I with there was a "love" button for posts like this.

If you posted it 100 times I would give you 100 likes


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

I honestly don't care if people dont tip. I just dont like the idea that they are being lied to and are under the impression we are being tipped.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I've decided against getting myself deactivated just in case the pendulum swings back the other way and I can make decent money in the future.


Personally, I think that's a better decision than trying to fight it. Uber and Lyft and Sidecar and all the other I didn't mention as well as new ones that will pop up has time, the public and the progression of technology on their side. ...and you can't stop change. Seems to me like the cab companies are finding themselves in the same position that US automakers were in during the 70's. They enjoyed the lions share of the market for so long that they got complacent and ignored competition, technology and development until it was too late.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Quite simply, if they are _specifically _asking you "Is the tip included?" (or "The tip is included, right?") The answer should be no. Not only is it NOT included, Uber does not say anywhere that we have to tell passengers that the tip is included. You can say, "No, but according to Uber, tipping is not necessary." That would be completely in line with Uber's rules and yet it states clearly that the "not necessary" part is Uber's statement and not your own. You could also say "Like other service industries, Tipping is never _necessary, _it is merely a kind gesture to show appreciation for good service." Some may argue that this is not following the _spirit _of Uber's rule, but I personally don't feel it violates it to the letter.

Of course, those answers really only apply to when they hit you with the direct question of tipping being included. I've never been directly asked this. Wish more people would, as it at least opens the door to a discussion of the topic.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Some may argue that this is not following the _spirit _of Uber's rule, but I personally don't feel it violates it to the letter.


Uber can kiss my black ass. They're not going to tell me whether or not to take tips from people I give rides to in my own vehicle.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Uber can kiss my black ass. They're not going to tell me whether or not to take tips from people I give rides to in my own vehicle.


Go ahead and tell _them_ that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't communicate with them unless it's absolutely essential. It's like pissing into the wind.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> Seems to me like the cab companies are finding themselves in the same position that US automakers were in during the 70's. They enjoyed the lions share of the market for so long that they got complacent and ignored competition, technology and development until it was too late.


It wasn't "too late" for the automakers and it's not too late for the cab companies. They have plenty of time to adapt and change and Uber is just beginning to feel the wrath and attention of the taxing/insuring/regulating entities. When the cab companies get to play by the same rules...we may see some competition. Plus....the jury is still out on whether the Uber driver program is sustainable at the current quality level. It's still too early to claim it's too late.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It wasn't "too late" for the automakers and it's not too late for the cab companies. They have plenty of time to adapt and change and Uber is just beginning to feel the wrath and attention of the taxing/insuring/regulating entities. When the cab companies get to play by the same rules...we may see some competition. Plus....the jury is still out on whether the Uber driver program is sustainable at the current quality level. It's still too early to claim it's too late.


Oh but it was too late for the automakers with the business model they had. Imports started coming in cheaper with many options standard. The automakers had to retool to level the playing field. That's whats happening now. Cab companies may not lose the war but I think they will lose the battle. I'm on your side about this, I think the playing field should be level but I think unfortunately for the cabbies, they will be making the biggest concessions. Why do I think this? It follows the trend of paying employees less while giving the big company fatcats a chance to make more. You never know, some day your gripes may be directed at the cab companies for lowering the bar on their drivers so they can compete like a walmart.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> You never know, some day your gripes may be directed at the cab companies for lowering the bar on their drivers so they can compete like a walmart.


Nope....at some point someone will offer good drivers and good service for more, but still reasonable money and the public will kick the lowest possible rates and crappy drivers to the curb. JMPO....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I do the same when they ask, I say it's not included, but tipping isn't necessary. Most don't tip when presented with that statement.


Maybe you should try a different statement then? How about ""tips are NOT included and NOT required....but are definitely appreciated"


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I simply say "The 20% driver gratuity was removed on August 8th(in the Phoenix market), however uber has not changed their advertising and there are driver lawsuits pending".
> 
> I also put a smile on my face and act like it doesn't bother me. I've decided against getting myself deactivated just in case the pendulum swings back the other way and I can make decent money in the future.
> 
> ...


Yeah, had Uber not started the whole no tipping insanity this would almost certaintly be much, much better.

I know what you mean about cab tips. I had a guy I quoted a flat-rate of $60 to take him home. I didn't know until we went through a DUI roadblock, and his g/f was standing there wobbling in handcuffs, that she got drunk and pissed off at him, took his car with his keys, wallet, and phone. All he had was the 5 grand he had just won playing blackjack. The $60 turned into $160 for just making a few calls, and letting him know when his g/f was getting out and where/when he could get his car. Oh, I had to break into his house for him too. He said he was going first thing the next morning to get his car out. I felt like asking him if the $5,000 would be tagging along or if he would be leaving it in his ridiciously-easy-to-break-into house.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

trunksra said:


> I honestly don't care if people dont tip. I just dont like the idea that they are being lied to and are under the impression we are being tipped.


You must not care about making money. We are like waitresses, they live on tips and so do we. I had a $6 fare and he gave me a $5 tip. Believe me, I cared.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I have heard that stores play music with subliminal message basically telling people not to steal ... I wonder how hard it would be to add secret messages on a cd or mp3 file encouraging people to tip ...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

trunksra said:


> I honestly don't care if people dont tip. I just dont like the idea that they are being lied to and are under the impression we are being tipped.


I care. People almost always tip in my cab, so why not with uber which is lower priced and cleaner? When people don't tip it makes me sad. When they get out of my car I feel dirty and used.


----------



## Adam Miller (Oct 16, 2014)

trunksra said:


> I honestly don't care if people dont tip. I just dont like the idea that they are being lied to and are under the impression we are being tipped.


Good call. That is the impression by most riders and passengers. Maybe it's just a sign that says..."tips are appreciated." Might try this.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> When people don't tip it makes me sad. When they get out of my car I feel dirty and used.


While you may be a **** at least you are our ****....and we respect you....mostly.


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> You must not care about making money. We are like waitresses, they live on tips and so do we. I had a $6 fare and he gave me a $5 tip. Believe me, I cared.


Well I guess "dont care" wasnt the right term. In most situations it doesn't bother me, unless you make me waste my surge time in a drive thru, but I definitely appreciate tips.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I have heard that stores play music with subliminal message basically telling people not to steal ... I wonder how hard it would be to add secret messages on a cd or mp3 file encouraging people to tip ...


The thought has crossed my mind. I have a DVD player in my car, was thinking of doing this with single-frame subliminal video.  (I'm kidding... really... ... )


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind tips but definitely uber abandoning this "tip is included" rhetoric and just keeping their stupid mouths shut about tips altogether and letting the riders naturally decide to tip/not to tip would be great.

I'm tired of acting coy when pax ask me if they should tip.

Not really comfortable with the policy and the fact I'm still asked a question about it because obviously they are used to tipping for this kind of service but are reluctant to just hand over cash.

If they don't automatically reach over with a wad of cash, no questions. I usually tell them not to worry about it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I have heard that stores play music with subliminal message basically telling people not to steal ... I wonder how hard it would be to add secret messages on a cd or mp3 file encouraging people to tip ...


Now that's thinking outside the jukebox!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I wouldn't mind tips but definitely uber abandoning this "tip is included" rhetoric and just keeping their stupid mouths shut about tips altogether and letting the riders naturally decide to tip/not to tip would be great.
> 
> I'm tired of acting coy when pax ask me if they should tip.
> 
> ...


If they would have kept their mouths shut before all the 'no tipping' crap we wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Go ahead and tell _them_ that.


I gotta feeling he just did.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The best tippers hand you a note at the BEGINNING of a trip and say something like "thanks for being on time, look after us for the rest of the tip".

The best tip one of my drivers ever got was from a Kuwati Prince who was checking out the shooting facilities prior to the Olympics. I advised him to never say NO to any requests they made. If he didn't know how to fulfil just respond that you will find out and report back to him.

On the last day, Ali drove the Prince and his escort onto the tarmac beside their private 767. He was invited on board and told how much they appreciated his attention and service. They wished to provide him with a gift. Ali told me how they opened a panelled door inside the luxurious aircraft, and pulled out a drawer full of boxed Rolex Watches. 

He was shown 3 and asked which one he liked the most. This was given to him.

he got it valued - worth approx $35,000!!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The best tip one of my drivers ever got was from a Kuwati Prince...


Just the other day I was saying to myself that many of my Uber/Lyft passengers remind me of Kuwati Princes. Demanding and generous.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I tell my rides that I and all uber drivers do not see a tip, I don't sugar coat it, I tell it like it is. For the drivers that say nothing, or are scared to speak up for themselves, and their fellow uber drivers , I suggest you grow some balls, what are you worried about, that the customer will contact uber, I could care less, they need me and my car. I tell all my customers about the shabby way uber treats their drivers, I also direct them to this site.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Still bothers me most when I pick up at a Hotel, load the luggage in the car myself, watch the rider give the bell man a tip and I get nothing after unloading the luggage and placing it at the curb for them......What kind of people do that? I guess those that do think a tip is included--you would think they would ask when they know you saw them hand money to a bell man.

BTW, hit 30 Lyft rides yesterday and have only had 4 of them tip using the app!!!  Total of $14 and one person gave me $9 on a $33 ride!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Interestingly, I've changed my verbiage a bit ... instead of saying "No tip required." I say... "Aww, thanks...you don't have to do that!" Allows me to tow the party line while still getting the tip.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Interestingly, I've changed my verbiage a bit ... instead of saying "No tip required." I say... "Aww, thanks...you don't have to do that!" Allows me to tow the party line while still getting the tip.


I prefer Doyle's "cock the hammer, it's time for action" approach


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> BTW, hit 30 Lyft rides yesterday and have only had 4 of them tip using the app!!!  Total of $14 and one person gave me $9 on a $33 ride!


I've been getting crazy tips since the app change. I'd say I get a tip 80% of the time as opposed to 5% of the time


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I really don't know what the big deal is about tipping here! ...
It's not a law that you can't get a tip, although Uber lies and says it's part of the 20% and included to the passengers.
Here's my philosophy... This is my business I run it the way I want to (albeit, the most Professionally, Courteous, Fun, Memorable, Enjoyable Uber experience they will have) all my Pax get the results as well as I get the results we both want and are looking for in this ride share experience. I have a routine that I use almost every time for my clients. I like to educate all my riders about me and Uber whether they be a 1st time rider or a veteran rider, I have found what works for me and them with positive proven results.

It's a numbers game. I keep doing what I do over and over again. I may lose money on some rides but you will never know what can come out of those rides if you don't accept them (ie referrals, repeats etc). I accept every ping regardless! I have never cancelled a ride either!!

I never make a big stink for a tip. I feel if they don't tip then maybe it's on me and I need to step my game up a bit to see what I can do to be better. I never ask for a tip. Sometimes it's just a financial situation where the client cannot afford to, which is understood. However, does that mean I'm not going to do my job or sluff off because I don't get a tip? No chance in hell !! I am who I am and I do what I do cuz I simply enjoy it! I like meeting new people and networking with them for the betterment of the community and ourselves.
I will say this and this is not to toot my own horn but I get plenty of tips! Several tips have been for more than what the actual fare cost was. I never tell a client we don't accept tips or it's not required. I take it cuz they are happy to give it because I gave them a great service and even made their day! And they many times they make my day and we both walk away feeling good about it! I make fantastic tips!! Now that's the Uber experience that I want them to remember so they keep coming back to me as a repeat! This is how I have built a great book of repeat business that continues to grow to this day. There was many times last week where I was 3 deep in my clients needing rides. I only failed to get to one of them with my utmost apologies cuz I was too far away on another ride.
This business is really all about being nice, fun, professional, courteous, compassionate, honest, and just being yourself that makes this all work for everyone involved! I simply make them feel special cuz in these days and times that's rare from strangers let alone people you know!
I just take control of the ride from the get go! I do this to set the tone and atmosphere immediately so we are all on the same page without any awkwardness! .. I'm good like that! 

Ok, enough of my trade secrets for the day. All I'm saying about tips is this ...

It's like a seed that you plant and make it grow by taking care of it, Nurturing it, pay attention to it, and stay on top of it and you too will be enriched by all it has to offer. It's not always just about the money that makes one feel good! 

You will never need to worry about tips or even have to ask for them if you treat them just as you would want to be treated! PERIOD!  Now go out and be nice to somebody and just make them happy or even make their day!!

Have a Great Day my Comrades!
Uber Jax


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

F the party line. I think I 'll go with: "Thanks for your generosity! You have brought joy to my day, warmth to my life, and happiness to my heart. Thanks so much for your love and support!"
or perhaps I'll just stick with "Thank you very much" and stuff the bill in my shirt.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn Jax ... you gotta smash that wall of text.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Damn Jax ... you gotta smash that wall of text.


Your wish is my command! ... So it shall be said so it shall be done!


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Quite simply, if they are _specifically _asking you "Is the tip included?" (or "The tip is included, right?") The answer should be no. Not only is it NOT included, Uber does not say anywhere that we have to tell passengers that the tip is included. You can say, "No, but according to Uber, tipping is not necessary." That would be completely in line with Uber's rules and yet it states clearly that the "not necessary" part is Uber's statement and not your own. You could also say "Like other service industries, Tipping is never _necessary, _it is merely a kind gesture to show appreciation for good service." Some may argue that this is not following the _spirit _of Uber's rule, but I personally don't feel it violates it to the letter.
> 
> Of course, those answers really only apply to when they hit you with the direct question of tipping being included. I've never been directly asked this. Wish more people would, as it at least opens the door to a discussion of the topic.


I had a Pax last night (National Airport pickup, drop off at his nice Georgetown home, so you know he is not poor), he had the nerve to give me the progressive rap -- telling me he used to think so highly of Uber until he heard how bad they treat the drivers what with the pay cuts and how unfair it is. Upon drop off, do you think numb nuts bothered to tip me? Not on your life


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

More than his nuts were numb!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in Long Beach last weekend. Drive two couples to Queen Mary for Halloween Event - Dark Harbors. 1st Time to drive to this even. Going over bridge and wham...traffic backed up for parking. Looks like it will take 45 min. to go 1/2 mile. PAX frustrated. I remember I can bypass Queen Mary parking by driving through Cruise Line Parking lane (No ships in port but can still go thru this lane). Able to do this and get PAX to event in 5 minutes instead of 45 minutes. At Drop Off I get a huge happy "Thanks Uber" (wife drunk and calls all drivers "Uber"). They're sooo happy. Yup...No Tip.

Sometimes acts of professionalism and kindness are rewarded with a big Smile from the PAX. I know, I got out of the traffic mess 40 minutes better off.


----------



## Rafal (Jul 14, 2014)

I drove three New Yorkers in the past month in Boston. These were the only rides I was tipped.

I love New Yorkers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Out of towners give tips, just drove a British lad to the airport, handed me a crisp $20, new yorkers here in nyc hardly ever tip, most of my tips come from out of towners, not saying that I never received a tip from a new yorker, but they rarely reach into their pockets.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I care. People almost always tip in my cab, so why not with uber which is lower priced and cleaner? When people don't tip it makes me sad. When they get out of my car I feel dirty and used.


Get a yellow Uber car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> F the party line. I think I 'll go with: "Thanks for your generosity! You have brought joy to my day, warmth to my life, and happiness to my heart. Thanks so much for your love and support!"
> or perhaps I'll just stick with "Thank you very much" and stuff the bill in my shirt.


If they ask me if a tip is included I say *"are you kidding me?!"*

If they tip I say deeply empathetically, *"Oh man, you didn't have to do that"* with a BIG TOOTHY SMILE.

Had an ex Uber driver awhile back who knows the money is shit from experience and tipped me 20 bucks on a SEVEN DOLLAR ride if you can believe that.

"Oh man, you didn't have to do that" and that time I really meant it...


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Out of towners tip, the DC trust fund lot never offer even if you are giving an exceptional ride. I just usually say tips are not necessary but greatly appreciated.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Out of towners tip, *the DC trust fund lot never offer *even if you are giving an exceptional ride. I just usually say tips are not necessary but greatly appreciated.


They don't even know you're there in the front seat do they?


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

No I don't believe so.


----------



## bigdaddy55 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The best tippers hand you a note at the BEGINNING of a trip and say something like "thanks for being on time, look after us for the rest of the tip".
> 
> The best tip one of my drivers ever got was from a Kuwati Prince who was checking out the shooting facilities prior to the Olympics. I advised him to never say NO to any requests they made. If he didn't know how to fulfil just respond that you will find out and report back to him.
> 
> ...


Weird. I got an email from a Kuwaiti prince last week who offered to wire me $3 million USD. Gave him my checking account number and routing number. Haven't received any money yet.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, this was another first for me. Got Ping, start towards Rider and call to confirm pick up location. He apologizes and says he needed to "talk" to Uber but didn't know how so he Requested a Ride but really doesn't need a ride now. Okay, pull over and stop car.

Ends up he is driving to Redlands from OC area ( halfway between Los Angeles and Palm Springs/Desert area). He wants to reserve an Uber the next day at 1pm. So being the good "CSR" that I am, I go over the basic Uber concepts with him. Uber is On Demand service so no reservations. He wants to get an estimate so I let him know he can do this on the Rider App and also give him an estimate. Since this will be a 60 mile/1 hr trip and a "Deadhead" back, I suggest that he Call/Text after making a request and let the Driver know the destination. Good possibility that he will have to do this with a few Drivers to get one to come pick him up. Also, he should offer a good Tip to compensate Driver for the drive back to the Los Angeles/OC area - "Not required but greatly appreciated".

Well, that was my uncompensated CSR Tip for the night 

** Oh cr*p, I forgot to say "Uber on".


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Ends up he is driving to Redlands from OC area ( halfway between Los Angeles and Palm Springs/Desert area). He wants to reserve an Uber the next day at 1pm.


Do you have a day job? If not I would have reserved myself for him tomorrow at 1:00PM and had him order the Uber after he was sitting in the back seat but before I started driving. 60 mile trip around my area would be decent $$$.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Do you have a day job? If not I would have reserved myself for him tomorrow at 1:00PM and had him order the Uber after he was sitting in the back seat but before I started driving. 60 mile trip around my area would be decent $$$.


I thought about it but he is 20 miles from my home. Better to be someone close by.


----------



## TheHottness (Oct 25, 2014)

Snap into a slimjim!

Ohhhhhhhh 
Yeeeeeeeeeaaaah!


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

i got tip from customer quite often. Uber said you can get tip if given.
Here is what i said when they asked if tip included?
"Most customer doesn't give tip but many does. They said "In America we tip!" But you don't have to worry about it unless you really like the driver."

One customer really said that line to me when I told him you don't have to worry about it. Everything is included unless you really like the driver.

Sometime I break it down for them when they ask about being a driver.
Like..if this is a short trip. It's 5 dollars. Uber take one dollar which is 20 % and gas take one dollar another 20%. Driver only get 3 dollars per trip. That is very little. 
It's hard to make a living as a driver. You really have to work full time and online for 12 hours a day if you want to make it.

The most tip I ever get was 100$. He was a little drunk and I make a good conversation with him. lol


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

I wish Uber app have an option that user can add tip.
Customer asked me how to add tip on the app many many times.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

O787 said:


> "Most customer doesn't give tip but many does. They said "In America we tip!" But you don't have to worry about it unless you really like the driver."


Thanks for the modification verbiage. From now it will be: *"Are you kidding me!? In America everybody tips!"*


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Rafal said:


> I love New Yorkers.


we love you too


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

So I decided to try..."no but it is not necessary" for the first time last night. What did he answer? "That's not what the last driver said" WTH?! Why ask then?


----------

